# Schwarzer Hintergrund bzw. Transparent



## officemouse (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

könnt Ihr mir helfen, dass ich diese Bilder hier mit einem Transparent bzw. Schwarzen Hintergrund bekomme.

Gruß OfficeMouse


----------



## holzoepfael (8. Januar 2006)

Was soll es denn jetzt werdwn? Schwarz oder Transparent?
Ich würde hier mit Pfaden Arbeiten, sind sehr einfache Formen, sollte also schnell gemacht sein....
Mit Farbwerten zu arbeiten wird schwieriger, da nicht immer nur der Hintergrund weiss ist. Zudem sind die Kanten mit den Pfaden schön scharf.....

Mfg Pendejo


----------



## officemouse (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

mir am liebsten währe es Schwarz  Hab Fotoshop Elements 4.0 auf dem Rechner.

Gruß OfficeMouse


----------



## fanste (8. Januar 2006)

Es gibt dort doch sicherlich auch ein Werkzeug, dass sich Pinsel oder Zauberstab oder so nennt. Damit kannst du einen Bereich auswählen, der fast die gleiche Farbe hat. (z.B.: #FFFFFF und #FFFDFD werden trotz unterschidlichem Farbwert markiert). Je nach Toleranz, die eingestellt ist. Dann kannst du die Auswahl entweder löschen und dann das Bild als GIF abspeichern (transparenter Hintergrund) oder du färbst ihn schwarz (mit dem Farbtopf) und speicherst ihn in irgendeinem Format ab.


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Januar 2006)

Wo sollen den die Grafiken später hin?

Alex


----------



## officemouse (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

die Grafiken sollen später auf Papier  Und das Papier ist ganz Schwarz 

Gruß OfficeMouse


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Januar 2006)

officemouse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die Grafiken sollen später auf Papier  Und das Papier ist ganz Schwarz


Ich hoffe, Du hast einen sehr guten Drucker 
oder läßt das gleich von einer Druckerei drucken...


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Januar 2006)

Wollt ich auch gerade schreiben. Und wenn du die Grafiken kommerziell nutzen willst solltest du vorher die rechtlichen Fragen bezüglich weiterverwenden anderer Bilder abklären.

Alex


----------



## officemouse (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

das geht ab in eine Druckerei     warum fragst du?

Gruß OfficeMouse


----------



## holzoepfael (8. Januar 2006)

fanste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt dort doch sicherlich auch ein Werkzeug, dass sich Pinsel oder Zauberstab oder so nennt. Damit kannst du einen Bereich auswählen, der fast die gleiche Farbe hat. (z.B.: #FFFFFF und #FFFDFD werden trotz unterschidlichem Farbwert markiert). Je nach Toleranz, die eingestellt ist. Dann kannst du die Auswahl entweder löschen und dann das Bild als GIF abspeichern (transparenter Hintergrund) oder du färbst ihn schwarz (mit dem Farbtopf) und speicherst ihn in irgendeinem Format ab.



Dass kann ich hier nicht empfehlen, da wie gesagt auf Farbwerte basierende Tools es hier schwer haben werden. Die Objekte haben ebenfalls viel weiss, dass nur kleine Unterschiede aufweist, zudem sind dabei die Kanten oft nicht so schön....
Im PS Elements gibts doch Pfade sicher auch oder?


----------



## fanste (8. Januar 2006)

Bei mir im Photoshop CS kann ich 2 Dinge beim Zauberstab (oder wie auch immer man das Teil nennt) ändern/anpassen. Toleranz und ob die Farbe auf dem ganzen Bild oder nur benachbarte Farbflächen markiert werden sollen. Letzteres sollte aktiviert sein. Bei der Toleranz muss man halt etwas rumprobieren.
Da wo es dennoch nicht klappt, kann man sich ja dann mit Pfaden rumschlagen


----------



## officemouse (8. Januar 2006)

Hmm was meinst du mit Pfaden?


----------



## oscarr (8. Januar 2006)

Polygonlasso und die Teile sind im Handumdrehen Freigestellt. Gibtes doch bestimmt auch in Elements!? 

*/edit 

laut google gibtes das schon siet Elements 3.0. Also schnapp Dir das Werkzeug und schneide die Bildelemente aus. Danach mit STRG+J aus der Auswahl eine neue Ebene erstellen und Du hast es freigestellt. *

Du hast die Bilder aber auch in Druckerfreundlicher Auflösung oder?  Besonders gut machen sich solch Webgrafiken nämlich nicht bei nem hochwertigem Druck.


----------



## fanste (8. Januar 2006)

Strich für Strich eine Auswahl um das Objekt erstellen.

EDIT: Zu lahm


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Januar 2006)

officemouse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das geht ab in eine Druckerei     warum fragst du?


Es geht mir nicht um die Verwendung der Bilder, wie es alexandergross schrieb,
sondern darum, dass Dein etwaiger Heimdrucker wohl 1.) keine deckenden Druckfarben
verwendet (was man bei schwarzem Papier benötigt) und 2.) dieser Drucker wohl auf
besagtem schwarzen Papier kein weiß drucken kann...

Aber hat sich ja erledigt mit Deiner Aussage, dass das ganze in eine Druckerei geht.

Schicken Sonntag noch
Markus


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Januar 2006)

Von mir sollte das auch nicht wie ein Vorwurf klingen. Ein Bekannter von mir hatte (trotz vorheriger Warnung meinerseits) nach Verwendung von coprightgeschützen Bildern erhebliche Folgekosten (600 Euro Abmahnung).

Alex


----------



## holzoepfael (8. Januar 2006)

fanste, solch einfache Objekte sind mit Pfaden in Nullkomanichts ausgeschnitten, und ich denke damit hat man das beste Ergebniss....
Was den Druck betrifft mische ich mich nicht ein, da ich davon nur wenig verstehe....


----------



## officemouse (8. Januar 2006)

Mit den Rechten und so das musst du schon mir überlassen. Ich weiß schon was ich machen und was ich nicht machen. Da kannst du ganz ruhig sein. Ich bekomme das aber mit dem Zauberstab nicht hin, da schneidet er dann sehr viel mehr aus als ich will das sieht dann echt beschissen aus  :-(


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Januar 2006)

Dann stell mal die Toleranz des Zauberstabes etwas nach unten.

Alex


----------



## holzoepfael (8. Januar 2006)

Ja, dass habe ich ja gemeint, dieses Toleranzzeugs führt bei vielen Bildern zu unschönen Kanten und Ungenauigkeiten...


----------



## officemouse (8. Januar 2006)

dennoch geht es nicht!


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo officemouse.   

Deinem Unmut entnehme ich, dass du mit dem Zauberstab nicht zurecht kommst. Schließlich hängt das Ergebnis stark von der Vorlage ab, und nicht jedes Objekt kann man vollkommen mit dem Zauberstab freistellen. Gerade bei Verläufen wirst du beim Freistellen im Allgemeinen auf Grenzen treffen.
Hast du es denn schon mit den anderen Methoden (Pfade, Lasso) probiert, die dir vorgetragen wurden?

Nach einer kurzen Einarbeitungszeit in die Welt der Arbeitspfade, kannst du damit wirklich sehr genau ausschneiden. Suche einfach hier im Forum nach Begriffen wie "Pfadwerkzeug", "Pathtool", "Pfade" etc..


----------



## Sk3l3tor (9. Januar 2006)

officemouse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dennoch geht es nicht!


 
Dann hör doch auf hier zu motzen! Probier es doch, wie einige gesagt haben, mit dem Lasso oder mit dem Pfad-Tool! Wenn du nicht weisst, was das für Werkzeuge sind oder wie man sie benutzt, solltest du dir vielleicht mal das Handbuch ansehen!


----------



## AKrebs70 (9. Januar 2006)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nach einer kurzen Einarbeitungszeit in die Welt der Arbeitspfade, kannst du damit wirklich sehr genau ausschneiden. Suche einfach hier im Forum nach Begriffen wie "Pfadwerkzeug", "Pathtool", "Pfade" etc..


 
officemouse arbeitet mit Photoshop Elements 4.0 .
Soweit ich weiss besitzt Elements kein Pfadtool.

Axel


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Januar 2006)

... immer noch nicht? Dann ist das ein Fehler meinerseits.   

Letztlich bleibt dann nur noch der Weg über das Lasso oder die Transparenz mit einer Ebenenmaske "zu malen".

/edit

Nach den netten Hinweisen von Axel würde ich dir beinahe raten, eine ältere Version von Photoshop zu erwerben.


----------



## holzoepfael (9. Januar 2006)

Sorry, wusste auch nciht, dass es kein Pfadtool gibt. Das Ding ist ja wirklich billig, dachte, dass sollte so langsam drin sein.....PS 6 kann man sicher günstig erwerben und hat erheblich mehr davon....:/


----------



## AKrebs70 (9. Januar 2006)

Stimme da meinen Vorredner voll und ganz zu.
 Da es nicht über Pfadwerkzeuge noch die Möglichkeit bietet Ebenmasken anzuwenden verfügt, ist es für eine Professionele Anwendung weniger geeignet. Darüber hinaus für den Druck eigentlich schon mal gar nicht. Es verfügt auch nicht über die Möglichkeit im CMYK-Modus zu arbeiten. Eine Photoshop 6 Version bekommst Du bei ebay schon für 50 Euro. Würde es mir an deiner Stelle wirklich überlegen mir eine anzulegen.

 Will es ja nicht unbedingt schlecht reden. Für den Privaten Anwender seine Digitalen Fotos auf zu motzen, ist dieses Program hervoragend.

  Gruß
  Axel


----------



## holzoepfael (9. Januar 2006)

Habe aus Interesse gleich einmal bei ebay nachgeschaut und habe dort etliche Photoshop 6 Angebote gefunden. Unter anderem hat es mehrere Photoshop Version 6 für Windows für den Sofort Kaufpreis von 35€....


----------

